# Painkillers for cramp



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

What are the best painkillers to take for severe period pain. I have had tests and nothing is wrong im afraid its just my luck!!

I need something really strong!! I live in Scotland if that makes a difference.

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Angel-lass,

Sending a big   as bad period cramp is murder   I take it they were testing for endo  Did you have a laparoscopy at all to confirm absence? Just asking as sometimes endo can be missed.

Best thing for the pain is a Non steroidal anti-inflammatory (NSAID) e.g. ibuprofen taken regularly at full dose (800mg 3x a day) you can also take paracetamol along with this. They work in different ways to modify pain so it can be worth taking both together. This is probably the best combination you can get over the counter to buy. Otherwise you would need to get something on prescription from your GP. The most common NSAID that is prescribed for this is mefenamic acid. If your period is really heavy or prolonged your GP could also prescribe something to try and control the bleeding.

I'm afraid for the strong stuff you'd really have to see your GP   Hope you can find something to help and remember that hot water bottles/ hot packs work a treat too; or at least can take the edge off!

Maz x


----------

